# BowTech Service shops?



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Hick's Outdoors, just north of Clio if you wanted to head north


----------



## lil'hog (Mar 21, 2011)

alright gents. through the miracle of editing I've deleted all my sassiness. Well, except for that one that won't let me delete. I've been properly chastised, and will remember that typing translates
differently online and I can't be sarcastic or sassy. :sad:
Maybe ya'll could do the same and take away the shame I have put upon my parents shop. 

I apologize for causing such an uprising.

Thanks!


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

lil'hog said:


> alright gents. through the miracle of editing I've deleted all my sassiness. Well, except for that one that won't let me delete. I've been properly chastised, and will remember that typing translates
> differently online and I can't be sarcastic or sassy. :sad:
> Maybe ya'll could do the same and take away the shame I have put upon my parents shop.
> 
> ...



I cleaned up what I could. No Harm no foul! Family's always worth fighting for.


----------



## lil'hog (Mar 21, 2011)

beenfarr said:


> I cleaned up what I could. No Harm no foul! Family's always worth fighting for.


Thanks dude. 

turtles huh? do they taste good?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

lil'hog said:


> alright gents. through the miracle of editing I've deleted all my sassiness. Well, except for that one that won't let me delete. I've been properly chastised, and will remember that typing translates
> differently online and I can't be sarcastic or sassy. :sad:
> Maybe ya'll could do the same and take away the shame I have put upon my parents shop.
> 
> ...


 classy lil hog


Thumbs up Wild Hog and SlingBraid


----------



## lil'hog (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks! Love your edit above. 



sbooy42 said:


> classy lil hog
> 
> 
> Thumbs up Wild Hog and SlingBraid


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha...thanks guys. This thread got a little weird there for a little while...but thanks for clearing everying up. Adams and Wild Hog are a little bit too far of a drive for me since I live in north Oakland Co....should have said north-Metro Detroit in my OP.
I received a "free" '07 Guardian in a horse trade with a guy from work a couple weeks ago that appears to be in pretty good shape. It shoots great but I just need a few adjustments to my draw length and peep ht since the guy I got it from is about 6" shorter than me, plus I wanted a pro to look it over for me to make sure it was ok.
Blood Trail, I was wondering about Browns up in Goodrich but couldn't remember if they sold/serviced BowTech's or not...only 5-6 miles away too.
MuskyDan, I've never been up to Hick's...any recommendations on who's the best guy to talk to up there?


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

See Ryan


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Bux-n-Dux said:


> .
> MuskyDan, I've never been up to Hick's...any recommendations on who's the best guy to talk to up there?


Id second the Hicks Outdoors very knowledgeable and helpful group of guys. Great prices and clean friendly environment. 

BTW ask for anyone but Dan...:lol:

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------

